# avi-File wird nicht korrekt abgespielt



## C-H (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier ein avi-Video, was ich Media-Player ganz normal abspielen kann. Wenn ich aber im eingebetteten Media-Player abspielen möchte bekomme ich die Meldung "Codec download fehlgeschlagen" und es wird nur der Ton abgespielt. Habe jetzt schon ein halbes bis ganzes Dutzend ;-) mal versucht es zum abspielen zu bekommen, mit verschiednen CLSIDs und verschiedenen Params die ich hier im Forum oder über Google gefunden habe - aber nix hat geholfen. 

Andere Formate wie wmv oder sogar vob werden anstandslos abgespielt.

So sieht mein Code derzeit aus:


```
<!-- Set ShowControls, ShowDisplay, ShowStatusBar to value 0 to not display the corresponding thing under the video window -->
<OBJECT ID="MediaPlayer" WIDTH=640 HEIGHT=480 classid="CLSID:22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95"
<!--<OBJECT ID="MediaPlayer" WIDTH=640 HEIGHT=480 classid="CLSID:6BF52A52-394A-11D3-B153-00C04F79FAA6"-->
codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=6,4,7,1112"
standby="Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components..."
type="application/x-oleobject">
    <PARAM NAME="FileName" VALUE="video.avi">
    <PARAM NAME="ShowControls" VALUE="1">
    <PARAM NAME="ShowDisplay" VALUE="1">
    <PARAM NAME="ShowStatusBar" VALUE="1">
    <PARAM NAME="AutoSize" VALUE="1">
    <Embed type="application/x-mplayer2"
        pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=9194bb10-00ea-4500-859d-9a319738d4d8&amp;DisplayLang=en/"
        filename="video.avi"
        src="video.avi"
        Name=MediaPlayer
        ShowControls=1
        ShowDisplay=1
        ShowStatusBar=1
        width=640
        height=480>
    </embed>
</OBJECT>
```


----------



## Maik (20. Juli 2007)

Hi,

hast du es schon mit dem MIME-Typ "video/x-msvideo" für *.avi-Dateien versucht?


----------

